# I am in the chatroom why not Join me ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Never be lonely in Chat again!
POST HERE 
to say your going in 
​
Not me personally!
Unless Ive posted on the thread  sorry!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm goign to try, but i think the fun police block this bit of the site at work....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You weren't in therre long


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope, fun police definitely blocked it. Boo!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Please use this thread  if your using chat 
Many Thanks.

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going into chat see you there maybe ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mollieboo, Confused and I are in chat - why not Join us for a natter ?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat with suzi T and nicola30 - why not join us for a natter?


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

im in for a little bit ladies x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat for a bit if anyone wants to join me for a chat?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Popping in now myself see you there


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a few of us in 

why not Join us ?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat aswell as several others why not join us for a natter?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

BIG  to those using this thread

~Dizzi~


----------



## lynette25 (Mar 4, 2008)

im in chat if anyone wants to pop in


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm just going to make a brew and cut myself a wedge of cake and then I'm off into the chat room!!   

Anyone want a brew and some cake??


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat if anyone wants to pop in and chat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Is it too late for a brew and some cake  

Cat x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bout 24 whole hours huni!!   

Will give you more warning next time!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok thanks hun ..I don't mind cake thats a bit stale  
Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There are a few in


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Popping in to Chat now - Not for the BB chat either thats on in another room


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in the chat room learning some new tricks!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Have we not learnt them all


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

No! Are you not coming into chat Dizzi? There are a few people in there.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am in so is Suedulux & Harrysgal 
come say hello we dont bite


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just going to pop in see whos about 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Brownowl & I are in now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

A few of us are in chat why not pop in and say hello


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone i am in chat if you fancy popping in xxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just about to go in the chatroom if anyone is feeling lonely


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just Going to pop in see you there


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi sorry i missed some people i am here now if anyone wants to join me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi In chat


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I wont be in tonight chick - got people coming over in 10 minutes so will be off with them although of course once they have left I will need my sims fix  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

That Ok hun, No one in at the mo so I am having a private natter - I will post again if anyone comes in


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going in for a bit - anyone joining me


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Loads of us in there lol! xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just going into chat for a bit - come and join me !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

poppin in for ten


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

In chat room if anyone wants a chinwag ..


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hello  

I'm in chat - come and join me !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

there are a few of us in Chat - Come on in and Join us


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi - we are in chat - come and join us !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

If your free for ten minutes, come in the chatroom for ten minutes


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am there now


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

- there is a few of us in chat - come and say hello 

~Dizzi~


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm, in there  too!   

come  have a natta.  

if you've not been in chat before , tell me  when ya arrive  ( or pm me  )  and  I'll take ya to a quieter  room.  just you and  me ,

till ya ready to  join the rabble


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

hey  hey  I'm in chat  again !  

Come join me  for  a 
natta  ?

luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

I'm in chat  with martine at the mo,  come join us ? 



luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am in chat and I'm not alone


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in chat, and  there's a fair  few in there,  come  join us ?

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going in


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry I missed you Dizzi!  11pm was a bit late for me!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No worries


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Im in the chat room, come and join me


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in the  chat  room, why not come and  join me ?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello  its me again. Am in chat  for a while  , why not  come tell me how ya doin or whats bothering today ?  
luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in there  now .  Is  everyone  trick or treating?    It  v  quiet  for a friday


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

anyone free to come in to chat?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in  chat for a while . why not  come join mee


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just popping in for half hour


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am still in chat  ,  come  join me , it  a bit  quiet in here  

luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi 
I'm in chat  for the next  half hour
I'm  avoiding the housework again,    

come  join me ?  

This is a great time to  give it a go , if you've never  tried  before,  as its  v  quiet in here at the mo  

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in there  now , with a load of  nuttas  lol 

Will be  in chat  til the  rugby finishes  

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

suedulux said:


> Am in there now , with a load of nuttas lol
> 
> Will be in chat til the rugby finishes
> 
> luv sue


Nout wrong with rugby


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in chat  room  while the  boring  rugby is  on  

Why not  join me ?

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in chat  right  now .  Wow  I've  been  in there alot lately  lol

Why not  come  join me ?

luv  sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

come and join me if ya want a natter

Chris


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in chat  for half hour  before  xmas  shopping  

  anyone like to join me ? 

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi 

I'm in chat  now , if you'd like a chat.  Or  if ya  would like a little  'tour' of the  chat  page , I'd love  to  show  anyone around. 

  luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Me  again, 
  flippin  rugby on,  so  will be in chat  for the next  hour or  so .  Its  dead in there at the mo. Perfect time to learn how  to  do update ya profile . Or  even put a ticker on  ya profile  maybe ?
Come  challenge  me  with ya  ff  chat  page  questions      I  know loads , but am hapy to learn any more  'tricks'  too  

Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

am  in chat  for a while ,  why not  join me?


Luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm  in chat  now  

Luv  Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue your a star! 
I wasnt in chat when sue was avoiding the rugby as I was WATCHTING the FIT men in shorts


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone coming out to play to night am in chat and its empty xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am there now too - Come and say hello


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in  the  chat  room for  a while ,  why not join me?  Wanna know how to  do stuff on  chat?  ( I can help ya )
                                                                            Never been on before  ( I'll  walk ya through it  
                                                                            on 2WW  and  going mad, and  need  distracting? ( That'll be  me )

If you've never  been in chat, and  dont know how to start ,  just PM me ,  and I'll  help ya get  started .  

luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Me again ,  come join me  in chat?

luv sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I'm in chat if anyone wants to join me?? 

Jen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Carole, Dizzi, C0nfused, Berry55 we are all in here


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat if anyone wants to join me??


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Its    Rugby time again on tv.  

So if anyone  wants to  get  away from it , I'll be in chat  for a while  .

Wanna know how to  do stuff on  chat?  ( I can help ya )
Never been on before  ( I'll  walk ya through it)  
On 2WW  and  going mad, and  need  distracting? ( That'll be  me )

If you've never  been in chat, and  dont know how to start ,  just PM me ,  and I'll  help ya get  started .  

luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in  chat,    v  lonely    anyone  wanna join me ?

luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in the chat room if anyone wants to join me

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in there  now .

I'll be in chat  for a while  .

Wanna know how to  do stuff on  chat?  ( I can help ya )
Never been on before  ( I'll  walk ya through it)  
On 2WW  and  going mad, and  need  distracting? ( That'll be  me )

If you've never  been in chat, and  dont know how to start ,  just PM me ,  and I'll  help ya get  started .  

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Almost Quiz time - hope to see you in the Quiz room if not the lounge will be quieter


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in the  chat  room for  a short  while .  why not pop in? 

There will be a 2ww  chat  every  day at 1pm  too, if you're interested  ?  

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We are in Chat  

Come say hello


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in the chat room if anyone would like to join me for a chat

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi  ya

I'm in chat,  fancy  joining me  for a while ?

Luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm in chat if anyone wants to join me??


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I'm in the chat room if anyone would like to join me for a chat?? (I promise I haven't been there all night!)

Jen x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just going in  

Come and say hello


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

Me again. I'm in the chat room if anyone wants to join me for a chat?

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Am in chat  for half an  hour,  anyone fancy  joining me ? 

Luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

And Me! 

Although I am in an X FACTOR ROOM


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

Am in the  chat room  for a while,  come join me ,  its  sooo  quiet  in there  .  

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Popping in if anyones free come say hello


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in the  chat  room  ,  why not join me .  


luv  sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Brrrrr      bit  cold  this morning ,  fancy a few  airobic  excercises to  keep  warm?   No?  

Ok  just pop in for a little  chat maybe  and I'll  turn thre heating  up yeh ?  

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Me  again,  am in chat  for a while  

luv sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am on my way into chat if anyone wants a natter


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

am in chat  for a  while .  come join me ?

luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

Zoie and I are in the chat room. Why not come in and join us for a chat??

Jen x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am in chat for a while why dont you come and join me


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat. Would you like to join me for a chat?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

am in chat  for a while .

why not  come  join me ? 

luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Zoie and I are in chat.. please come and join us.

Jen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone posting on this thread!
It reall does help people come in to the Chatroom and know they wont be alone!

~Dizzi~


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in chat  for  a while . 
If ya not  sure about trying chat, this is the  best time  while its  quiet.
I promise to look after you if  I'm in there . Come and  give it a go?

Luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hiya

I'm in chat if anyone wants to join me?? I don't bite I promise

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 
Am in chat  for a while ,  come join me,  come  give it a go ? 

Luv  sue


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in chat at the moment i know it's late but if there's anyone about come and join me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

IVFTM - We have a few Night Owls in chat so I am sure you wont be alone   

Sadly I am off to bed just now


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh i know..... i am one of them lol just waiting for the others now   

Night sweetie
xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

hello hello ,  
anyone not  xmas  shopping  this evening?
Why not come join me ?

luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi I'm in the chat room and could do with someone to talk to if anyone wants to join me?

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in chat if anyone would like to join me for a chat?

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi  ya 
  I'm in chat  for a while , I know the  xmas  quiz is on,  but if ya  dont fancy it ,  but  want as try  at  chat ,I'm here  to help ya   luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I'm in chat if anyone wants to join me

Jen x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

I'm in scotland  for xmas    

I am in chat  for a while , if  anyne  would like to  join me  ?

luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have popped into chat for a bit, dont leave me on my own!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Happy Boxing Day  

I'm in chat for a bit, need to escape from friends and family? Come join me and have a good moan about them




Just found this , and cos I got a 'thing' about leopard skin effect at the mo ( v bet lynch I know ! )
thought I'd show ya all 
Luv sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There are a few of us in Chat 

Shellebelle, Snaggs, Brownowl, ipswitch town girl and a couple of newbies


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 


am in chat  far a while .  Coughing  away. Anyone  else  feeiling  a bit  rough?  come  in and hav a moan ?

Luv  sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just Gone in


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just popped in I can stay ten mins


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Chatroom has a party planned between 7-9  see you then


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New Thread in a new Home 
See you in the CHATZONE 

CLICK HERE​


----------

